# dpreview 6d test data



## bluesphoto (Jan 17, 2013)

Dpreview has released it's test data for the 6d: 
http://www.dpreview.com/news/2013/01/17/Just-posted-extended-preview-with-full-test-data-and-analysis

I tought this might be interresting.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 17, 2013)

bluesphoto said:


> I tought this might be interresting.



Thanks for the link, I really wonder what's keeping them, probably either they have encountered some problem while reviewing the 6d or they think the 6d is not very hot so it's ok to postpone the full review - let's see...


----------

